# john deere 1025R tractor is broke.



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

we have a three year old john deere tractor 1025R model, used exclusively to move snow. we get a lot of snow. in three years we have had multiple problems with excessive vibration from the drive shaft, and having to replace the pto. now with 219 hours hours on it, the transmission is broke. we live in a small town, and have learned of two other people with the same model tractor having issues of their own. low number of hours.

i am wondering if anyone else out there with a 3 yr old john deere 1025r tractor is having major problems with it, and what their experience with john deere has been like in addressing the problem. we are concerned that we may have a lemon.
we are being nice with the dealership, but want to be fully informed.



keith


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Driveshaft vibration? Rear PTO or 4WD? Is this a hydro tractor? Loader or snow blower?
Wondering what you use PTO for. What the problem with transmission is, hydro or high/low. Is PTO shaft phased/timed/orientated right, 1/4 out of sync causes vibration. Is it a square shaft....James


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Engine.
Yanmar 3TNV80
diesel
3-cylinder
liquid-cooled
77.2 ci [1.3 L] 


Transmission
Type: hydrostatic
Gears: infinite (2-range) forward and reverse
Oil capacity: 13 qts [12.3 L]


You will just have to wait and see what deer will do for you.
Doesn't sound like a very sturdy tractor to me.


 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> You will just have to wait and see what deer will do for you.
> Doesn't sound like a very sturdy tractor to me.
> 
> Al



This /\ /\

My opinion, for what it's worth.
That tractor is basically a large garden tractor that deere put too much [email protected] on.

It's just too little of a machine to do that kind of work. I'd consider trading in and stepping up to a larger machine at least 40 HP, with full size farm tractor frame, tires, etc.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> This /\ /\
> 
> My opinion, for what it's worth.
> That tractor is basically a large garden tractor that deere put too much [email protected] on.
> ...


Deeres small line has too many aluminum housings. I would see what Deere will do for you, they have always been good to me here but not sure up there, keep after them though sooner or later they will help you out. The small utility tractors have been plagued for awhile now. Neighbor has a 3038e and had tons of issues with the front axle even without the loader. I have 2 tracked John Deere tractors but that's a totally different animal. Personally Kubota builds a halfway decent compact tractor these days and as much as it pains me mahindra has a dang fine warranty. Good luck.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I hate to break this to you but your tractor is a piece of junk from the moment you purchased it.

Something happened with John Deere around 2001 to 2003 and they started progressively building lower and lower quality tractors. Today, anything they make that is designed for a homeowner is low quality junk. Their commercial units for farms are still good.. stuff over 50 to 75 hp is all quality.. but all the little units for consumers are nothing but problems.

My friend has a 3000 series unit (25hp?) and its been back to the shop 5 times.. 

My neighbor bought one of their glorified lawn mowers.. I think its one step smaller than yours or something.. Cost him $11,000 and its had problems.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Has a mandarin engine, wonder who built the rest of it?

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Whether these are warranty repairs or not, you'd likely be better off selling the 1025, even at a loss, and picking up something better equipped for what you want to do. While I'm not a Deere lover, I'm not bashing, just being realistic. It is true that the company has trended their sub compact tractor market towards the suburban crowd and the last 10-15 years outsourced a lot of their product while sticking their badge on the hood.
The BX series Kubotas are imho much stouter and worth the pennies. You might even consider a larger compact ie LS 3025 or a Case/Mahindra/Massey in a 25 hp series. The used models can be had for fair money and be more than capable of pushing Michigan snow.
The responses so far, and I'm in agreement, is that the 1025 platform is substandard for most heavy applications over mowing. A quick google pulled up a unit with an FEL and backhoe attached. Oy...


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had my 1025R for a year now with no problems at all. The engines are Yanmar engines, been around a longtime. I can't figure out the pto thing the OP is talking about, unless it's a rear mount snowblower. I use my mid mount for my mowing deck, and the rear for a brushhog, and tiller, never had any problems. I have the backhoe, and the front loader on mine, and they work great. I ran both the Deere, and the Kubota quite a bit before I bought mine. They both spec out almost exactly the same. The pedal design, and the twin tilt cylinders made a difference on my choice.


----------

